# Brain MRI and IAC's?



## cgregory (Apr 24, 2012)

Is it possible to bill CPT 70553 along with IAC's?  If so what code would be billed for the IAC's and what modifier should be used?  I can not find any documentation to say how many additional views need to be done of the IAC's in order to bill seperately for them.  Does anyone know or can give me some insight.  Thanks!!


----------



## donnajrichmond (Apr 24, 2012)

cgregory said:


> Is it possible to bill CPT 70553 along with IAC's?  If so what code would be billed for the IAC's and what modifier should be used?  I can not find any documentation to say how many additional views need to be done of the IAC's in order to bill seperately for them.  Does anyone know or can give me some insight.  Thanks!!




If separate and complete MRI brain and MRI IACs are done, then code the appropriate MRI brain code twice.  More commonly though, a few extra slices through the IACs are done during a brain MRI and in that case code only once.   
http://www.acr.org/Hidden/Economics/FeaturedCategories/Pubs/coding_source.aspx


----------



## cgregory (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you for the quick response Donna.  Would it be incorrect to bill 70553 with modifier 22 to show some extra slices of the IAC's were done in conjunction with the Brain MRI with and w/o?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Apr 24, 2012)

cgregory said:


> Thank you for the quick response Donna.  Would it be incorrect to bill 70553 with modifier 22 to show some extra slices of the IAC's were done in conjunction with the Brain MRI with and w/o?



22 is work that is "substantially greater than typically required" - so if those extra slices fit that qualification then add the 22. 
However, since the MRI codes are not coded based on a specific # of sequences I would not hold my breath waiting for additional payment!


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 24, 2012)

I have always coded 70553-22


----------



## maria_danielle (May 20, 2022)

jmcpolin said:


> I have always coded 70553-22


Do you receive additional payment when billing with this modifier?


----------

